# Passing out Flyers how often



## dwbrooks (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello Everyone,

I'm planning on passing out flyers. I'm going to hit the same areas hopefully around 10 times. I understand flyers are not always effective but I have friends in the business that often book 50 homes every summer using just flyers.

My question is

-Where would you place them, I know the mailbox is illegal. I was thinking of rubberbanding them to the screen door. 

-How often should I pass them out. I want to pass them out enough to make an impression but not so often that people get angry about me putting them there. I was thinking once a week on sunday, what day would find most effective and how often would you place them. 

Thanks


----------



## Zatol (Dec 4, 2005)

I've rubber banded them to the mailbox... I believe that the law prohibits placing anything inside of them... except maybe for "m-80's"


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

I think once a week at the same residence is a little to much...

answer this question... "would it irritate you if you received a rubber band flyer on your screen door, or mail box..(which by the way IS illegal whether it is in or on) every sunday?"....... it would me.

I think with flyers you should do some sort of campaign once a quarter...(to your target) and when you get a job... hand them out door to door around that job... Spring campaign in winter, summer campaign in spring, fall campaign in summer, winter campaign in fall... and fill in with other things as needed....

If you have a small town newspaper that gets deliverd once a week or month... you should check out their prices to insert your flyers with the newspaper... you could save thousands on postage...(I do)...

I have a handfull of small town newspapers where I live that target the areas where I want to work... I just did a campaign for 9000 flyers... It cost me under $1000 to have them printed and inserted in the newspaper... it got mailed with the newspaper to 9000 residence of the 4 small towns I was targeting... so just think of how much postage I saved or the hassle of driving, walking etc etc...

To make an empression.. have your flyer look professional...Good layout, eye catching etc etc... have a good message or selling point and have a "call to action" with an expiration date...

Also, do yourself a favor... dont create your flyer to look like a giant business card... (you will waste your time and money) you have to set yourself apart from everyone else...

Have a catchy message, followed by a "whats in it for me" for the prospect... have the name of your company AFTER everything else... get them to read everything first before they see you...and make sure you have testimonials from your past customers...

Sorry I think Im fftopic: 


Joe


----------



## Zatol (Dec 4, 2005)

9Exemptions allow (1) mailable matter to be left without postage in door slots and nonlockable bins or
troughs used with apartment house mailboxes; (2) mailable matter to be left without postage on a
hook or ring attached to the post or other support for the mailbox; and (3) unstamped delivery of
newspapers that are regularly mailed second-class to curbside mailboxes on Sundays and national
holidays, if they are removed before the next scheduled day of mail delivery. See DMM D041.1.2,
D041.2.10, and Rockville Reminder, Inc. v. United States Postal Service, 480 F.2d. 4 (1973).


Ok...hang it on the post


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

Zatol said:


> 9Exemptions allow (1) mailable matter to be left without postage in door slots and nonlockable bins or
> troughs used with apartment house mailboxes; (2) mailable matter to be left without postage on a
> hook or ring attached to the post or other support for the mailbox; and (3) unstamped delivery of
> newspapers that are regularly mailed second-class to curbside mailboxes on Sundays and national
> ...


If that is real...

thanks for posting that... I was always told that it was illegal to touch someone elses mail box for advertising without postage... hummmmm... guess I should of looked it up... 

it still dont interst me to market that way... but thanks...

Joe


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Get a cross ref directory, target the sub divisions between 9 and 15 years old, hit them with flyers and follow up in 3 days with a tight target publication ad, like local township news letters, local papers, ect.

If they see your name twice, in 2 dif locations, it creates a little more attention.

Bob


----------



## Patty (Jan 21, 2006)

*Good Advice, Bob!*



Glasshousebltr said:


> Get a cross ref directory, target the sub divisions between 9 and 15 years old, hit them with flyers and follow up in 3 days with a tight target publication ad, like local township news letters, local papers, ect.
> 
> If they see your name twice, in 2 dif locations, it creates a little more attention.
> 
> Bob


I like your advice, Bob. The idea here is four-fold!
1. Targeted
2. Frequency
3. Reach through various (multiple) advertising avenues.
4. Branding of one's business in the mind of the consumer.

The only thing I would recommend changing is, perhaps, the age of the homes. Depending on what your area of expertise is, I would widen the age group and pursue even the older homes. Most of them need to upgrade a lot of diiferent things such as electrical, plumbing, or widen rooms/add closets, for instance. So, targeting areas with homes that are "old -n-moldy" (40-100 years in age) might be a consideration, as well.


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

I've posted alot of info about flyers/doorhangers on the forum. I generally hand out once per year. This year I started hanging, then got busy and couldn't finish. The first year I hung I placed about 1000 hangers and recieved about 10 large jobs.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Flyers is my favorite marketing tool. I do 4000 a month, usually four differnt areas, and repeat. They are biting real good right now:clap: , I would start asap.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Patty said:


> I like your advice, Bob. The idea here is four-fold!
> 1. Targeted
> 2. Frequency
> 3. Reach through various (multiple) advertising avenues.
> ...


Patty, 
the reason behind the home age is because by that time most folks are comfortable with their equity and ready to make some changes. It's also a common stage for refinance as well as new family members......Baby Time means more space.

Just seems to work out in that time frame.

Bob


Bob


----------



## Paul Burns (Jan 17, 2006)

Door to door hand delivered flyers are without a doubt the best ROI that we haveever used!

In the past, we have targeted 4-6 neighborhoods that are 1-5 years old, and rotate them once per week. So the same homes get delivered once per month to once per every 6 weeks. We have gotten into and taken over almost any neighborhood that we have targeted using this method. Of course once we get the first job, in a desired hood, we make a lot of nice noise, and become very visible. Yard signs, proximty mailers or delivered by hand, t-shirts, vehiclces and or trailers with signage, drop cloths placed around entire home if possible, or at least two full sides, electric sanders, gutter saving ladder attachments (not the standard stand-offs), bright new ladder mits, job dropcloth where mixing paints etc., takes place in plain view, and as many other things that we can think of.

We like to be the FIRST paint company that the new homeowners call. They usually hate the builder paint, want colors, upgraded paints, get to KNOW local contractors they can trust, etc.. They are also some of the easiest paint jobs that there are because of minimum prep. But since they usually either upgrade the paint or change color or both, the end result is fairly dramatic for ALL to see.

The first paragraph is about putting on a show, while at the same time incorporating simple systems for orderly, neat jobs that the entire neighborhood is aware of and WHO is doing it.

The second paragraph of newer NOT new homes is mostly for the painter employee benefits. Most painters HATE prep work. But if they just have to wash, re-caulk, lightly sand, maybe a little spot priming and paint, they like their jobs a little more. At least that is my opinion. Now that we will have more Chiefs in the company, things may change a little, but for starters, I like this way. But there is also a lot of pride in the historical stuff too. I think the in-between, might be the worst, for my opinion.

There is very little doubt in my mind that if a company just does the above on EVERY job, they will never NEED work, be able to grow at a 20% per year clip, easily, and......... I guess the only catch would be that the population has to be there. If not, they may have to travel, or move!


----------



## AHS (Mar 31, 2005)

Paul,
Do you have a service that you use to hand out the fliers?


----------



## Paul Burns (Jan 17, 2006)

I find it best if you can fins someone to hand out ONLY your flyers. We have been lucky and unlucky with finding people.

I would run an ad for 15 or 20.00 per hour and tell whoever calls that you only need them 2 hours per day and it really doesn't matter how many days per week. You can just hire others if you need more delivered.

Flyer delivering is boring and 2 hours is about anyones limit. But if someone know that they can earn 40.00 for a couple of hours....... In normal single family neighborhoods, they can deliver about 100 flyers ON THE DOOR per hour. Out of 200 flyers, you will probably get at LEAST 5 calls. Those sre CHEAP and GOOD leads!

It's all about win-win. Ask yourself how much you would want to paid to deliver them, HONESTLY and then how much is each lead worth or cost you now?

Everybody can be happy. You might have to go through a few in the begginning, but once you find enough to cover the areas that you want covered, it's done!

Good Luck,
Paul


----------



## AHS (Mar 31, 2005)

Good ideas paul :thumbsup: 
Production probably drops after 2 hours of hanging..

Can I get your opinion on this door hanger. 


(Company Name)

Protest your investment
And beautify your home


Let our expirenced team paint your home!
A new paint job will protect your properties exterior
And create a beautiful interior


commercial & residential services
reliable, timley service
competitive pricing
Pressure washing services available
Fully licensed & insured

"we use the highest quality paints to create a vibrant lasting finish"

CALL for a free estimate
xxx-xxx-xxxx

(Coupon here)

I didn't come up with this myself. someone e-mailed it to me a few years ago & I never used it. Do you think it will suffice?


----------



## Browny (Feb 25, 2006)

I would acutally caulk them to the screen door to show them you actually know what you are doing! You know caulk instead of rubber band i mean at least you want to use some of the same materials to show them your serious! Also Instead of once a week, I would go for the once a day approach, believe me they will not forget your company name, in fact they will probebly call you after the third of fourth one wether they need any work done or not!


On the more serious side maybe try a door hanger, to eliminate all the confussion as to where to put it and how to keep it in place.


----------



## AHS (Mar 31, 2005)

Well if your going to go as far as caulking it to the door, you might as well go the extra mile & be painting your ad on their door when they get home from work:thumbup:


----------



## Paul Burns (Jan 17, 2006)

AHS,

I am NOT a marketing expert, but I have read quite a bit and done wuite a bit of it.

The one suggestion I would have is that your TITLE be about what you do, and as simple as possible, rather than your company name. Something like; "Need a PAINTING Contractor?" Rather than "Smooth Strokes Painting" especially if Smooth Strokes... is in a logo form that everyone might not notice or understand immediately.

I also like IFORMATIONAL type info rather than ANYTHING that other painters might use. Like; "Call now for your FREE information pamphlet about "How to Hire the RIGHT Contractor" It comes with questions to ask, signs to look for, how to determine who has YOUR interests in mind rather than THEIR companies bottom line, etc, etc,. 

You know what I mean? You can ad anything you want. You can have them call a number and leave their number and address for the info.......

You can have a dedicated toll free number for them to call for info.

A Call to action - Call Today! Call while Spring pricing stays in effect! Call today to ensure your place on our schedule!

Or not.

I think the BEST advice that I ever read about is that if others are doing it, DON'T! And look at other industry advertising that you may get in the mail, see somewhere else, etc. Make a fle or log of the same ol, same olds, and another file of adsthat have really caught your attenetion. Of course the one pile/file will be ten times as high as the "Great" file. But copy the RARE great ones, NOT the "me too" type of ads.

Having done all of that babbling, when it comes to individually delivered door hangers, I don't think you need to worry much about what is in the contents as long asthey immediately know WHAT you do. You can get creative with the contents in order to accomplish specific goals, like gathering e-mail addys, phone numbers, regular addys so you can send additional info, etc..

I HATE the 5-10-200% discount stuff, although I hear it works well for others. It just seems to make things MORE confusing for us and somebody ends up mad because their neighbor got the discount but they didn't, etc.

Those are just MY opinions and FAARRR from perfect. The great thing about marketing is that there is TONS of info about it out there. You can TEST to see what works. You can make TONS of money with it, etc. I think of it as "fishing". Trying to find out what they will bite on, take the bait, etc.. Have you ever found a new lure that works great in your favorite pond or lake? Then a year later after every JimBob and his cousin have been using it you can never get a strike on it again? It seems to be the same with paint marketing.

Match the hatch = Give them something they want/feed on

Offer something different = Don't use the same lure as JimBob and cousins!

Good Luck.
Paul


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

(Company Name)

Protest your investment - protect
And beautify your home


Let our expirenced team paint your home! - experienced
A new paint job will protect your properties exterior - property's
And create a beautiful interior


commercial & residential services
reliable, timley service - timely
competitive pricing
Pressure washing services available
Fully licensed & insured

"we use the highest quality paints to create a vibrant lasting finish"

CALL for a free estimate
xxx-xxx-xxxx

(Coupon here)


Not making fun, just letting you know. I'm sure you would have found them before you had them made anyway.:thumbsup:


----------



## TK421 (Feb 26, 2006)

I dont do well with door knockers (door to door flyers). I spend money on print and postcards but do best with fliers on telephone poles. Hokey-but it works. We get a lot of dog walkers this way so I keep doggie treats in my truck.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm about to try the flyer thing as well. We'll see how it goes soon! Probably just a couple hundred in a specifically targeted area.


----------



## Zeebo (Jul 4, 2005)

I like flyer delivery, but you have to do it on a regular basis to establish a community name. 

I use the local kids in the neighbourhood to delivery my flyers. These kids have established paper routes or flyer delivery routes. So I give them $5 to delivery 100 flyers. Their happy, I'm Happy. It's cheap and it creates community presence. Find out who the kids are in the other local areas and do the same thing. 

Here's another idea. Recently, I have delivered flyers to Real Estate agents. I will go to 20-30 offices, with 50-100 flyers. The receptionist at the desk (usually very good looking...a nice perk :clap: ) readily accepts my flyers and puts them into mail slots belonging to the agents. Free of charge...you just provide the flyers. I have delivered about 10,000 this way. You must go back to the same real estate office every 3 months.

My flyers usually are addressed to the agents and states that I will give their clients 10% for painting their homes. Many agents / clients want to get their homes painted before selling. This way the agent can refer you and and you advise their client that they are getting a 10% discount because of the agent. It's a win win for everyone. It has worked for me.

If you do a good job, the agent will refer you additional business.


----------



## 1Painter (Feb 8, 2006)

People will spend more money getting there car fixed, then there BIGGEST investment which is there MAIN HOUSE. Try and tell that to harvey home owner. My .05:thumbsup:


----------



## AHS (Mar 31, 2005)

I found this web-site helpful if your trying to come up with a good headline on your door hanger or direct mailinghttp://www.avnmembers.co.uk/knowledgebase/Business/headlinegenerator.htm

Here is another one for discovering your usp http://www.avnmembers.co.uk/knowledgebase/Business/uspgenerator.htm


----------



## trumps101 (Mar 22, 2006)

paul can you post one of your flyers so we can get an idea of what to do thank you


----------

